# Missing beginning of programs



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Two programs from the other day got cut short at the beginning. I typically use the 1 minute early start & 3 minute ending late, which is 1 hr 4 mins for a one hour program. Both of these displayed 1 hr 1 min. The extra 3 mins at the end were there, but they started a few mins into the programs. Nothing else was being recorded immediately before or after. One program is set to record weekly & it has always been correct. The other was a one time scheduled recording. It is on every weekday but I pick & choose which episodes I want. I may schedule this 2 or 3 times a week & it too has always been correct.

Anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

OTA or satellite delivered?


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Both programs were satellite and different channels.

I went back into the history just to see what dates had the problems. If I hit "Info" on the remote, a screen comes up showing the following:

Start Time: 3:39 pm
AV Record: 4:01 pm
Stop Time: 5:03 pm
AV Stopped: 5:03 pm

I presume " AV" stands for Audio/Video. Obviously it is starting 2 mins later than scheduled. The second program had the same scenario, starting 2 mins late. There is no blank 2 min recording at the beginning, playback just starts a couple minutes late with no delay. I checked a few other correctly recorded programs and their AV Record times matched the Start Times.

This has occurred twice with one program & once with another. I've recorded other programs since then, sat & OTA, without a problem. I don't recall if anything was recorded intermingled with these 3 problem programs. The TV if off right now & I'll check on that later.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I did have one recording take place between two of the corrupted ones. It recorded at the typical 1hr 4mins. The only thing I can find in common with the problem recordings is that they all took place in the afternoon. However they used to be correct before last Thurs. I'll see what happens next week.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

So far the one program recorded properly this week, the other one is scheduled for later.

But now two other programs have the first 2 minutes cut off from last night. What the heck is going on?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sometimes channel providers deliberately move the start times around just to frustrate those who record and do not view live broadcasts.

ABC tried this several years ago and got a lot of flack for it.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Now ABC just screws with the end time.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

The start time is OK as previously mentioned. The history data shows the following on the corrupt recordings. 

Start Time: 3:39 pm
AV Record: 4:01 pm
Stop Time: 5:03 pm
AV Stopped: 5:03 pm

On properly recorded programs the Start Time and AV Record are exactly the same. Something is changing that AV Record time on the problem recordings.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

How many shows are recording when the event is supposed to start? Is it just the one, or are there a couple things recording off the hour before? 

I'm thinking maybe a timer conflict that is resolving itself by priority right now (recording the extra 3 minutes off the shows before hand, and cutting off the next timer).

What does it say in the daily schedule for the timers (DVRx3 to get there)?


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

It's the networks for sure. It's a game they play because they can. Idiots.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

[email protected] Network said:


> How many shows are recording when the event is supposed to start? Is it just the one, or are there a couple things recording off the hour before?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe a timer conflict that is resolving itself by priority right now (recording the extra 3 minutes off the shows before hand, and cutting off the next timer).
> 
> What does it say in the daily schedule for the timers (DVRx3 to get there)?


Four out of the five times there was nothing being recorded at the same time, or immediately before or after the corrupted program.

The fifth recording was on sat tuner #1 from 6:59pm to 8:03pm and another program was on sat tuner #2 from 7:59pm to 9:10pm. The info screen indicated a Start Time of 6:59pm and an AV Record of 7:01pm for that fifth corrupted program.

The question is - what is causing the AV Record times to be different than the Start Times? With a normal recording these times are the same.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

What receiver is this on? Also, what's the SW version?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

inazsully said:


> It's the networks for sure. It's a game they play because they can. Idiots.


If it was the network's fault the OP would still have a 1 hr, 4 minute recording. I's showing up as being shorter so it's a problem in either the timer or perhaps a lack of signal at the time the timer fired. I've had numerous short programs that started late. It turned out to be a bad LNB not getting the signal (this has since been rectified with the installation of a 1000.4 WA dish)


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

[email protected] Network said:


> What receiver is this on? Also, what's the SW version?


DVR is a ViP722k
SW version: L682RMKB-N

From the time the problem started I have recorded 26 programs, 6 of which were corrupted. The last bad one was this evening.

I unplugged/plugged the DVR this evening & will see if that clears up the problem.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Michael P said:


> If it was the network's fault the OP would still have a 1 hr, 4 minute recording. I's showing up as being shorter so it's a problem in either the timer or perhaps a lack of signal at the time the timer fired. I've had numerous short programs that started late. It turned out to be a bad LNB not getting the signal (this has since been rectified with the installation of a 1000.4 WA dish)


All 6 of the short programs are via sat tuner. How would I find out which LNB or satellite is used? Perhaps this is what they have in common. To my knowledge I have a 1000.4 dish. It is EA & only 6 months old, but perhaps something is starting to act up.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Michael P said:


> I've had numerous short programs that started late. It turned out to be a bad LNB not getting the signal (this has since been rectified with the installation of a 1000.4 WA dish)


After unplugged/plugged back in last night the guide & timers came back up & looked proper. Of course I won't know if there is still a problem until a few programs get recorded.

That being said, when I turned on the DVR today there was a message that there was a signal loss. This was not the small message that comes up when you have rain fade. This was quite lengthy & explained I can still watch other program, etc. I hit the channel up button on the remote & the DVR then performed as normal.

Could this signal loss also be symptomatic of a bad LNB?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

False signal loss messages happen from time to time. Normally has something to do with the nightly updates freezing up, but a reset should get it back to normal.

Let us know what happens with your timers.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Mike109 said:


> After unplugged/plugged back in last night the guide & timers came back up & looked proper. Of course I won't know if there is still a problem until a few programs get recorded.
> 
> That being said, when I turned on the DVR today there was a message that there was a signal loss. This was not the small message that comes up when you have rain fade. This was quite lengthy & explained I can still watch other program, etc. I hit the channel up button on the remote & the DVR then performed as normal.
> 
> Could this signal loss also be symptomatic of a bad LNB?


That's the exact same message I got all the time on my old Dish/LNB. It was not a false signal loss, I actually had to reposition my 61.5 dish to rectify the situation. I have not had a single problem (I hope I don't jinx myself) since getting the 1000.4 WA dish.

All of my short recordings were coupled with that signal loss message. My troubles began when channels were moved around on the EA. At the time I had a "split arc" setup: 119/110/61.5. When some channels got moved to 61.5 that were duplicates to those found on 119 & 110 the 61.5 versions "hijacked" the WA versions. Couple that with a bad pole mount on my 61.5 dish and it spelled problems.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Michael P,

I'm trying to see if all the short programs were from the same satellite which would mean the same LNB would be used. I'm in the Chicagoland area & here's what I've been able to find out by looking at various charts for the problem channels.

2 - CBS/WBBM, sat # 61.5
32 - FOX/WFLD, sat # 61.5
182 - Discovery Channel, sat # 61.5
231 - RFDTV, sat # 72.7

The odd one is #231 which is on a different satellite than the others. I could be wrong in looking up this data. Or maybe things have changed since Dish moved things around on the EA a few months ago. However the charts I looked at should be up to date.

I just turned on the Dish DVR & TV and got the long error message again. Obviously there is a problem somewhere. It's time to contact my local installer & get things fixed.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I've had a few more missed beginnings over the past few weeks. One was shifted by 3 minutes from the default 1 minute start early, thereby cutting off the first 2 minutes of the program. And I just had a manual timer start time clipped by 2 minutes. That makes 14 occurrences in 7 months. In all cases the "AV Record time" has been changed from the "Start Time". It's time for a DVR swap.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you tried deleting the affected timers and setting up new timers? Please let me know if that helps. Thanks.



Mike109 said:


> I've had a few more missed beginnings over the past few weeks. One was shifted by 3 minutes from the default 1 minute start early, thereby cutting off the first 2 minutes of the program. And I just had a manual timer start time clipped by 2 minutes. That makes 14 occurrences in 7 months. In all cases the "AV Record time" has been changed from the "Start Time". It's time for a DVR swap.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Have you tried deleting the affected timers and setting up new timers? Please let me know if that helps. Thanks.


Yes. In fact some where one time only recordings. And I have unplugged/plugged the DVR but it made no difference.

Dish said they would swap DVRs but could not guarantee I'd get a new one. I realize a refurb might be just fine. But I might also be getting someone else's problem. Or this might not even be a hardware problem, in which case I would be swapping my new when I got it DVR with a used DVR for no reason.

I also had the "playback ending early" problem as some others have had. The dealer swapped my DVR with another new one and I had the same problem a week later.

How does Dish refurb these DVRs when they can't fix the problem?


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

This has happened 4 more times in the last 2 days. That brings the total up to 18 occurrences.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Since there is nothing starting before the show, why not try setting it to start 5 minutes ahead and see what happens?

Good Luck


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

TBoneit said:


> Since there is nothing starting before the show, why not try setting it to start 5 minutes ahead and see what happens?
> 
> Good Luck


I've being changing the start time on some programs, but not all. But why is this happening in the first place?


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

The problem is either the broadcasters or the studios. 
Try to catch one of the programs live that you are recording and you will see that some start early and some late.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Grampa67 said:


> The problem is either the broadcasters or the studios.
> Try to catch one of the programs live that you are recording and you will see that some start early and some late.


But that does not explain the change in times as mentioned in message #3.

Start Time: 3:39 pm
AV Record: 4:01 pm
Stop Time: 5:03 pm
AV Stopped: 5:03 pm


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

It just did it again. I had changed the default to start 2 minutes early so I only missed a few seconds at the beginning.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I always start 2 min early and end 3 min late... Too many shows have started before the top of the hour and I missed some of it to mess around.. I can't explain the time discrepancy except to say that I *think* there is some interpolation at play... Like when it says how much space you have free but then you record or delete something and it doesn't change like you think it would...

I think sometimes the receiver just gets it wrong when it tells you the length of the recording.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I understand a show may not start exactly when it supposed to. But why does the AV Record time get changed from the Start Time on all of the corrupt recordings? On proper recordings these both are the same. Somehow something is changing the time.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I have had this happen with my 722K since the L750 software was downloaded. It only happens with SAT channels and no matter how far ahead I set the program to begin, the program will not start recording until 2 minutes into the show! There never seems to be a pattern to time, day or program, other than, if 2 SAT channels are scheduled at the same time!


----------



## KevinRS (Oct 9, 2007)

I had a possibly related problem last week. I have a 722 on dual mode, and there's a high priority(11/56) 1 hour program, and a lower priority(54/56) 30 minute one that starts at the same time. Ok, so normally, if the 1 hour is a new episode, it gets recorded, the other doesn't, and I'm fine with that. Last week though, the half hour show recorded, and the second half of the hour show recorded. 

Event Completed by User 1

Start Time: 7:59 pm
AV Recorded: 8:33 pm
Stop Time: 9:03 pm
AV Stopped: 9:03 pm

This week the timers were going to do the same, I had to manually skip the low priority show. Next week, show 2 isn't on at 8 according to the guide, so the conflict isn't there to look at. Reading this thread, people keep saying it's the broadcasters or studios, but it is obviously not that if the Start time and AV Recorded time do not agree. I'm going to have to keep an eye on it in case the guide changes, and leaves me with half an episode again.

To be clear, the show did start at 8, the guide showed it starting at 8, but something's screwed up in a recent update with priorities or something.

its on version L722, and has been since I saw the recording problem last week at least.

My expectation, even if the 30 minute show was higher priority than the 1 hour, the 30 minute would get recorded and not the 1 hour. In the past there was no normal way that timers could get a half episode.

As a test I just tried adding a 30 minute timer that conflicts with an existing 1 hour, and whatever I do, only the higher priority records, as expected, so it's not easily reproducible.

oh, and generally if 2 shows are recording 1 after the other, on different channels, the start early/end late has always been ignored for the time which would overlap(meaning the first one ends and the second starts right on the hour), which is as it should be. Not sure if this is screwing up lately, as I've not got all that many shows recording lately, between reruns, hiatus, weird season schedules etc.


----------



## TimCoh (Dec 24, 2011)

This is all due to Blockbuster. I had all these problems with the 722 with L722. What I did was removed the DVR from the Internet. No more problems.

If you ask me I would say Dish made a big mistake taking on Blockbuster.

I am thinking of switching to DTV. Pending tree trimming.

New name Dishbuster.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

TimCoh said:


> This is all due to Blockbuster. I had all these problems with the 722 with L722. What I did was removed the DVR from the Internet. No more problems.
> 
> If you ask me I would say Dish made a big mistake taking on Blockbuster.
> 
> ...


Well, I for one do not have my 722K connected to the Internet so that pretty much punches a hole into your theory as to why mine acts up now and then.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

TimCoh said:


> This is all due to Blockbuster. I had all these problems with the 722 with L722. What I did was removed the DVR from the Internet. No more problems.
> 
> If you ask me I would say Dish made a big mistake taking on Blockbuster.
> 
> ...


I've had the problem since March 2011. Did Dish own BB that far back?


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

It happened again. I noticed the program length was off by a couple of minutes & checked & the AV Recorded time had been changed to start 2 minutes later than programmed. This was a satellite tuner program & there was nothing else being recorded before it started.


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

I am a new user. Dish installed 2 days ago. The first thing I tried to record cut off the end of a movie. Nothing else was being one. Only 1 program being recorded and we were sleeping with the TV off at that time. This is the first DVR we have ever had so we obviously have a lot to learn. Happened on the 722k. Also have a 211k. Both new from Dish.

Where is the info about the start and end times the you refer to here found?

The whole thing about timer settings is not very clear.

Yes, I have read the book and explored the menus.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Al Fischer said:


> I am a new user. Dish installed 2 days ago. The first thing I tried to record cut off the end of a movie. Nothing else was being one. Only 1 program being recorded and we were sleeping with the TV off at that time. This is the first DVR we have ever had so we obviously have a lot to learn. Happened on the 722k. Also have a 211k. Both new from Dish.
> 
> Where is the info about the start and end times the you refer to here found?
> 
> ...


The start & end times for "Missing beginning of programs" are mentioned near the beginning of this thread.

The thread regarding "Recording playback ended early?" is something different.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186279


----------



## Al Fischer (Mar 27, 2012)

Mike109 said:


> Both programs were satellite and different channels.
> 
> Start Time: 3:39 pm
> AV Record: 4:01 pm
> ...


I meant how do you display these times? (I'm new and just learning!)


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Al Fischer said:


> I meant how do you display these times? (I'm new and just learning!)


Click the remote's DVR button 3 times and scroll back in the Daily Schedule. Then select the program in question & hit the Info button. On a correct recording the Start Time & AV Record times are the same. But on a corrupt recording the Start Time displays the correct starting time, but the AV Recorded time has been changed by 2 minutes (or 3 mins). I guess it could be anything but I've always seen a 2 min change & only once a 3 min change. This has happened to me about 20 times within a year.

In the regular My Recordings listing you will also notice the program length is not 1 hour 4 minutes in length, which is the default start 1 min early & end 3 mins late. The corrupt recording displays 1 hr 2 mins or thereabouts. Sometime it varies by a minute & it must be due to the way it rounds off. But it will not be the default 1hr 4mins.

My workaround has been to change the default start time to 2 mins early. Therefore if it does get delayed by 2 mins then it still should be on time.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

It's happened again, 7 times in the last 6 days. Good thing I start 2 minutes early. But the "AV Recorded" time still should not be changing.

Firmware, hardware, whatever. This isn't right.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sounds to me like you need a replacement 722k.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

And it happened again on a Pay-Per-View movie that was recorded 2 months ago. I just watched it the other day & it started a couple minutes into the movie, after all the titles, etc.

I contacted Dish's Executive Office the other day but so far have not received a reply.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Michael P said:


> If it was the network's fault the OP would still have a 1 hr, 4 minute recording. I's showing up as being shorter so it's a problem in either the timer or perhaps a lack of signal at the time the timer fired. . .


+1
I have had minor, but no matter how minor it still interferes with the recording, issues like this for a long time. Now with the last release it has gotten worse. And no it's not the networks. Well it may be for DISH, but TiVo's don't have these issues. If Charlie, in his buying mania, had bought TiVo when it was ripe for the pickin', we wouldn't be having these problems nor these threads. And DISH would have the laws suits in their favor now. And the timers would allow for under and over on both the front and tail ends of programs and do a better job of just plain timering. I have believed for years that the reason we have these timer issues is that if DISH had good timers, they would undoubtedly infringe on TiVo's patents. If Charlie owned TiVo, we'd have great timer capabilities. I have always thought that DISH had the better hardware and TiVo the better UI/software.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

This has happened to me 10 times so far this month. It typically used to happen maybe once every month or two. All of these were using the sat tuner vs. the OTA tuner. Seven times nothing else was being recorded at the same time.

What’s interesting is it happened 3 times with one program & 2 times with another. One time both of these were being recorded at the same time & only one got delayed.

I don’t know why the sudden increase. I really don’t want to go back to Comcast, but I would get faster Internet & pay less for their triple play package. And Dish’s Executive office never responded to my previous email. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I've been having this same problems for a long time. And more since the last update.

VIP722
SW: L729RJ2D-N
BSV: 1430RJ2D

Our 625 also.

Oh see that I posted before. Still having problems.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

This just recently happened. I added 5 mins to the beginning & end, Start 5:55pm & end 7:05pm. The AV Recorded time was changed to 6:04pm. That's a 9 minute clipping & of course loses the first 4 mins of the program. Unbelievable.

That being said I received a replacement DVR the other day & got it up & running & guess what. The very first program I tried a scheduled recording on started recording 2 minutes later than it was set for. Being a new DVR the default 1 minute early start was used. But the AV Record indicates it started 1 minute after the hour.

The recording indicates it is 31 mins vs the 34 mins it should be. That means the recording was clipped be 3 mins. This 2 min vs 3 min discrepancy seems pretty typical & probably is a result of rounding off the time. It would also explain why when I started 2 mins early and the AV Record indicated a 2 min change that I still missed the beginning of the program.

I don't know where to go from here.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Dish came out to change the LNB today because 61.5 was either Yellow or Red. Before they arrived I tried a few more recordings. While this problem has occurred on several different channels it seems more apt to have it on certain ones.

I scheduled a few programs on RFDTV-231 & WGN -239 & they all recorded properly.

I realized at least one tuner was already on RFDTV from a previous recording. So I made sure I was tuned to CBS & NBC and set up two more programs, one on RFDTV & one on WGN. Both got the start times changed by 2 minutes & consequently missed the beginning of the programs.

Usually there are no coincidences. If RFDTV was already tuned in then the scheduled program recorded properly. If the tuner had to change to RFDTV then there was a problem. Or so it seems. Maybe WGN is on the same satellite as RFDTV & therefore behaves the same. I don't know but more testing to follow.

Changing the LNB made no difference regarding signal strength. See this thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205606-signal-loss-on-615/

Whether it makes a difference in missed beginnings of programs remains to be seen.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I looked at the screen photos & notes that I have taken since I got a new DVR on 5-26-2013 and new LNB on 6-5-2013.
My photos show the actual shortened recording times & the changed AV Recorded times.
So far I have 13 corrupted recordings, 11 with time cut from the beginning & 2 with time actually added.

And I've had at least 40 recordings with clipped beginnings with my old DVR.

Doesn't this seem kind of unusual?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Is the same tuner involved each time or does the problem "hop" from tuner to tuner?

Were there 2 programs recording at the same time just before the messed up recordings that may have delayed the start of the next recording?


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jim5506 said:


> Is the same tuner involved each time or does the problem "hop" from tuner to tuner?
> 
> Were there 2 programs recording at the same time just before the messed up recordings that may have delayed the start of the next recording?


Funny you should mention that. Earlier I was checking because there were 3 more corrupt recordings yesterday,
Channels 231 (RFDTV), 186 (NTGEO) and 314 (Cinemax).

Ususally there is nothing else being recorded at the same time, or immediately before or after. So there should be interferance from another recording.

All the ones that I can still check on the DVR indicated tuner #2. One might conclude that is the problem. However tuner #2 is the default tuner, and with nothing else being recorded at the same time the DVR will always choose #2.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Dish tech was out here again the other day & basically could not fix anything. He said changing the DVR & LNB probably would not make any difference. Other than changing these there was nothing else he can do. There is no one for him to call for additional help.

Dish called the next day for a phone survey. Since the issue was not resolved I was transferred to someone in the Advanced Technical Dept who actually knew about the "AV Recorded" time issue. He said I am not the only one having a problem. Sometimes a problem occurs after a software update. They fix one thing & something else gets affected. He did say it happens more often with DVRs that have the OTA module. He took my software & other DVR info to give to the appropriate dept in order to help figure out which units are affected by what. It’s finally nice to at least get an acknowledgement that Dish is aware of the situation & trying to correct things.

I had 3 corrupt recordings last Sunday but none since then. This problem occurs in random spurts. Several months go by without a hitch then there will be several problems. Hopefully Dish will find a permanent cure.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Last night for the life of me I could not get a new sat timer to set for 1 minute early and 3 minutes late. This was to replace a 1e/3l timer that didn't record as it should and cut off the end of the program – AGAIN. It said it was set in the timer, there was nothing to be recorded after, but when you go to the recording that is to be done it's 0 and 0 in the timeline and there was another tuner available. While all the other skipped airings were labeled with the 1e/3l. But ALWAYS not the one I want or created the timer around. The old timer recorded and it says that it did 1 early and 3 later, but if you put the program in pause it shows the actual accurate physical real time length of the program and it's 0:59 (sometimes 1:00 or 1:01), not 1:04. And I have used a stop watch and it's 0:59. But when I had it record an encore airing it was 1e/3l and those always record as they should and there is plenty of time left at the end even without extending the timer. And using a stop watch again the show starts the same time that the other did and if the other didn't cut off the end it would have only needed to play for 1:01. This one cut off the last 50 seconds, which in TV time is months and sometimes the whole story. Why don't timers just work like they should, and in the slots that one originally programs them for? AND NO it's not the network. All my neighbors that have Cable or DTV and do not have this problem. Only DISH people. And as I have stated and will show the timers are not functioning as set.

The Hell on Wheels Encore set to record on 102 is marked 349 or something on the recording, the duration times are all over the place. Ends are cut off or minutes of the following recording are on the end of the previous showing. One would think that since this was a special appointment airing, that episodes would start when slated to. No "network manipulation". DISH has software issues and when I have asked those that would know from DISH, they change the subject. The timer software and EPG are a joke. The EPG shows the original European air dates and episode numbers for rebroadcasted material, but not what the "networks" (SyFy) needs for this showing. That really messes up timers. But just for regular timers the attached Suits example is very common.

Every time DISH sends out a tech because "it's a hardware issue", the tech and I talk and laugh for a bit, him not being able to do anything and not having to go through the motions with me and then he goes on his way. I have had some really good conversations with techs. I seriously think that the only way that DISH can fix this would be to step on TiVo patents, of which by now DISH could have owned many times over. But then the EPG is Tribune Broadcasting. That's a whole other barrel of BS.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I just had another screwed up recording yesterday, Copper on BBCA. It was the only program being recorded all day. I padded it to start 5 mins early & end 5 mins late which gives me a 1 hour 10 minute recording. I knew there was a problem when I saw the recording was only 1:00 hour. I also verified this looking at its history.

The blankety-blank Dish DVR started the recording 10 minutes late!!!!


----------



## kimesco_DISH (Jan 5, 2011)

We need to gather some additional information on this topic. Please include the following information: The name of the program, what channel and time the program air on. We will also need to know how the timers are setup. To find this information, please go to menu, daily schedule, timers, select the timer with the issue, and choose edit. From this screen we will need to know if the timer is setup to start early and end late, or if it is set to 0 minutes early and late, etc. We need the length of the program that recorded shows in the DVR screen. Also, please go to menu, and daily schedule, and list any events that start before and after the event in question, and list whether these events are also set to record early and end late. Please note if you have deleted the timer and set it back up, and whether not this resolved the issue. Finally, please let us know if the receiver is connected to the internet via an Ethernet connection.

Thanks, 
Kim E.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

The last program affected was mentioned above and is “Copper” on BBCA, channel 135 Easter Arc. It was recorded on Sunday, September 1, 2013. It is aired on BBCA from 9:00pm to 10:00pm.

As mentioned I padded the recording to start 5 minutes early & end 5 minutes late. And it was the only recording taking place at that time, and it was the only recording happening all day.

The timer is set to record all new episodes & had been doing so all season. This is the first & only problem I’ve had with this particular program. FWIW it recorded properly on Sunday September 8, 2013, and no settings were changed.

As you can see from reading this thread I’ve had this problem for over 2 years. It does not seem to matter what channel or time of day. It’s random.

The DVR is connected to the internet via an Ethernet connection.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Snelly said:


> Thanks for the info Mike. I have recorded this information. Please try to let us know if this happens again in the future...and once you notice this, please immediately tune the receiver to channel 100. Also, post on here as quickly as you can. If we can get this information within 24 hours of it occurring, it will be a huge help.
> 
> Thanks


Do you work for Dish?


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I recall having this issue when I had a 722K, never could figure out why or when, pretty random events from what I recall. Since I switched to a 922 in January I have not had this issue once. However, the 922 did completely miss a recording a couple of days ago, which has never happen before. It was only the noon news, so no biggie, but I hope it was an isolated incident.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Rduce said:


> I recall having this issue when I had a 722K, never could figure out why or when, pretty random events from what I recall. Since I switched to a 922 in January I have not had this issue once. However, the 922 did completely miss a recording a couple of days ago, which has never happen before. It was only the noon news, so no biggie, but I hope it was an isolated incident.


Did you have the optional OTA module in the 722K?


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

kimesco_DISH said:


> We need to gather some additional information on this topic. Please include the following information: The name of the program, what channel and time the program air on. We will also need to know how the timers are setup. To find this information, please go to menu, daily schedule, timers, select the timer with the issue, and choose edit. From this screen we will need to know if the timer is setup to start early and end late, or if it is set to 0 minutes early and late, etc. We need the length of the program that recorded shows in the DVR screen. Also, please go to menu, and daily schedule, and list any events that start before and after the event in question, and list whether these events are also set to record early and end late. Please note if you have deleted the timer and set it back up, and whether not this resolved the issue. Finally, please let us know if the receiver is connected to the internet via an Ethernet connection.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim E.


I've been posting all this information for over 2 years. I've posted dates, times, channels, etc.

And I've had 3 more screwed up recordings this week already.

When is Dish going to fix this, or do they plan on giving me a bunch of money back for all the inconvenience & wasted time they have caused me?


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Could the problem on this thread & the thread titled “Event Completed by User 1 - what does it mean?” be related?

Maybe the AV Recorded time is not there because it has been delayed to infinity. IOW instead of starting a few minutes late it is never going to start.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Short version -

Several months ago I managed to establish contact with Dish’s advanced technical support dept. They sent me a USB thumb drive that was set to record my logs when a problem occurred. It took a while & eventually my DVR started a recording late & therefore missed the beginning of a program. I sent the logs to Dish. Eventually they got one of their DVRs to start a recording late. They were to fix the problem in the next software rollout which unfortunately did not happen until this week.

They said the problem occurs on the 722K and mostly with those who have the optional OTA module installed, which is a very small percentage of units. It supposedly is a timer problem between the OTA tuners & the satellite tuners.

I asked what about the problem where playback ends early & they think it is part of the same timer problem.

Software version 806 which just came out will supposedly & hopefully fix both the missed beginning and the playback ending early problems


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Mike109 said:


> Short version -
> 
> Several months ago I managed to establish contact with Dish's advanced technical support dept. They sent me a USB thumb drive that was set to record my logs when a problem occurred. It took a while & eventually my DVR started a recording late & therefore missed the beginning of a program. I sent the logs to Dish. Eventually they got one of their DVRs to start a recording late. They were to fix the problem in the next software rollout which unfortunately did not happen until this week.
> 
> ...


Lucky you. And I thought I had contacts and that things were getting done. Guess not. Are they looking at all the boxes? Even after moving to the Hopper, mostly because of the cutoff programming on a 722 and 625, we still have these same problems and more. Seems to be inherent across platforms. Over the past couple of weeks programs that recorded halfway decently since the beginning of the season, on their last or near to last recording got chopped off or completely failed and there is only one way to deal with it, and that is to watch them through DISH via a web browser, not VOD on the boxes or the DISHanywhere app. It looks as though most of them are available to the general public through the DISH website, but not the boxes or apps. BUT you can watch other premium stuff through the app that you can't on the boxes though. After not being able to grasp the illogical scope of this last night, I just gave up. We've got several devices that have the means, Netflix, Amazon, to go back and see all missed episodes. Much easier than dealing with messed up timers.

Thanks for your persistence in getting as far as you did. I'm very curious to see how this works out. Have been waiting for many years.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

FarmerBob,

Sorry for the late response but I was out of town.

I do not know if Dish is/was looking at all the other boxes. I only have the 722K & was told by a couple Dish people that the recording starting late problem usually happened with the 722K DVRs using the optional OTA tuner module. That would imply they have received at least some complaints on other DVRs.

From postings I have seen it appears the recording-ending-early problem is more common than the recording-starting-late problem. However in my situation I have experienced about 50 occurrences of recordings starting late (and some not at all) and maybe 5 or so recordings ending early. I’d have to go back & look at my notes to the exact figures but missed beginnings far outnumbered cutoff short recordings.

So from my perspective I concentrated on getting the missed beginning problem fixed. Dish said it was a timer problem & “thought” the recording-ending-early problem was related to the same timer issue.

We'll see how software 806 works out.


----------

